
Practical Range Query Filtering with Succinct Tries – SIGMOD BestPaper [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD29hZww-DM
======
threeseed
Github:

[https://github.com/efficient/SuRF](https://github.com/efficient/SuRF)

Graph of RocksDB implementation:

[https://twitter.com/andy_pavlo/status/987020760983199744](https://twitter.com/andy_pavlo/status/987020760983199744)

